# OK - So I'm done.



## Onceamedic (Dec 26, 2009)

I am one of those posters with the signature line that is now in violation of the new rules.  I am also one of the posters that experienced an inability to log onto the site for a couple of days.  I thought to myself - do I have a virus?  is the site really really busy at Christmas? is it possible that this is in retaliation for my support of a banned individual? - Nah - that's just paranoia.  

I believe I have been a good contributor to this site.  I don't diss people and generally post well thought out, often humorous, and certainly geared towards improving ourselves and our positions. 

I am offended and outraged at heavy handed attempts to silence me.  I have no other recourse but to get off this site.  I know that no-one will give a s**t because what is my voice in with the thousands among this site but its all I got.

I was hoping to get some goodbyes and well wishes, but this thread will probably get locked, deleted or otherwise silenced as well.  I will check back because those wishes would mean a lot to me and then I will delete my account.


----------



## rescue99 (Dec 26, 2009)

Kaisu said:


> I am one of those posters with the signature line that is now in violation of the new rules.  I am also one of the posters that experienced an inability to log onto the site for a couple of days.  I thought to myself - do I have a virus?  is the site really really busy at Christmas? is it possible that this is in retaliation for my support of a banned individual? - Nah - that's just paranoia.
> 
> I believe I have been a good contributor to this site.  I don't diss people and generally post well thought out, often humorous, and certainly geared towards improving ourselves and our positions.
> 
> ...




Orrrr, you could have chosen to not raise a stink when the mods followed through on policy thus, continue to enjoy the forum. There were choices. We all have the right to express ourselves.... within the boundries as outlined in the forum rules.


----------



## medichopeful (Dec 26, 2009)

Kaisu said:


> I am one of those posters with the signature line that is now in violation of the new rules.  I am also one of the posters that experienced an inability to log onto the site for a couple of days.  I thought to myself - do I have a virus?  is the site really really busy at Christmas? is it possible that this is in retaliation for my support of a banned individual? - Nah - that's just paranoia.
> 
> I believe I have been a good contributor to this site.  I don't diss people and generally post well thought out, often humorous, and certainly geared towards improving ourselves and our positions.
> 
> ...



Kaisu, it's been a pleasure.  I know that we've had some interesting conversations and discourses, and hopefully we will be able to continue doing the same on other sites.  I can completely understand your frustration, and I hope you find a site that works better for you.  I may be switching over to a different one soon as well (not going to mention the name, PM me if you want).  Good luck in your career and stay in touch!

Eric


----------



## EMTkosh (Dec 26, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> Orrrr, you could have chosen to not raise a stink when the mods followed through on policy thus, continue to enjoy the forum. There were choices. We all have the right to express ourselves.... within the boundries as outlined in the forum rules.



Orr the mods could allow open discussion and not hide what they are doing instead of being rather Stalinesque when they do things like *banning MountainResQ, Ventmedic, and Summit* then pretend that those posters never existed in the first place. If you mentioned their names, you'll get banned. If you criticize their decisions, you'll get banned. If you disagree with them, they'll make the site unusable for you. That is not how a healthy community is run.

Good luck to you Kaisu!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 26, 2009)

EMTkosh said:


> Orr the mods could allow open discussion and not hide what they are doing instead of being rather Stalinesque when they do things like *banning MountainResQ, Ventmedic, and Summit* then pretend that those posters never existed in the first place. If you mentioned their names, you'll get banned. If you criticize their decisions, you'll get banned. If you disagree with them, they'll make the site unusable for you. That is not how a healthy community is run.
> 
> Good luck to you Kaisu!


We don't discuss those actions out of respect for our members.

Do you want your boss discussing disciplinary action you've received at a company meeting?  No, because it's not appropriate.  But when it comes to an anonymous internet forum, you think you have the right to know what disciplinary action another member receives?

We're not going to do that...but to make you happy, we'll be more than happy to make a public announcement on the forum any time YOU receive an infraction, since you seem to think it is a public matter.  How does that sound?


----------



## rescue99 (Dec 26, 2009)

EMTkosh said:


> Orr the mods could allow open discussion and not hide what they are doing instead of being rather Stalinesque when they do things like *banning MountainResQ, Ventmedic, and Summit* then pretend that those posters never existed in the first place. If you mentioned their names, you'll get banned. If you criticize their decisions, you'll get banned. If you disagree with them, they'll make the site unusable for you. That is not how a healthy community is run.
> 
> Good luck to you Kaisu!



Understood. But, there is a protocol in which the owners of the forum decided and unless that changes to allow for free-for-all's, we have what we have.


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 26, 2009)

I hate to see you go Kaisu.  I understand why you feel it is best, but it doesn't change the fact that we will be loosing another intelligent, informative member in the process.


----------



## MMiz (Dec 26, 2009)

Kaisu, thank you for your contributions to the EMTLife community over the past two and a half years.  I sincerely looked forward to reading your posts, and you will be missed.  I hope that you'll return in the future.

I wish you all the best, and hope you have a great 2010!

-Matt

_Side note: It is unfortunate that once again some of our members feel the need to  pick sides in this battle that no one win.  Having said that, this thread will not be used as a means to violate our community rules._


----------



## exodus (Dec 26, 2009)

Never really noticed any of your posts... But w.e they broke the rules, so they got banned. Plain and simple. If you don't like it, leave, but you don't have to make a big deal about it, honestly - Nobody cares, this forum will continue to thrive because of it's member base who are for supporting the site and do not make it their life.


----------



## rescue99 (Dec 26, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> We don't discuss those actions out of respect for our members.
> 
> Do you want your boss discussing disciplinary action you've received at a company meeting?  No, because it's not appropriate.  But when it comes to an anonymous internet forum, you think you have the right to know what disciplinary action another member receives?
> 
> We're not going to do that...but to make you happy, we'll be more than happy to make a public announcement on the forum any time YOU receive an infraction, since you seem to think it is a public matter.  How does that sound?



It is unfortunate but MO, made many a comment concerning his desire to be banned. Sometimes, being the humans we are, we set the stage ourselves. I already miss Mo. I will miss Mo's contributions and his helpful and unique insight into his specialty. In fact, I'm a wee irritated he went and got himself banned....knowing full well what he was doing and what it would lead to.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Dec 26, 2009)

MMiz said:


> _Side note: It is unfortunate that once again some of our members feel the need to  pick sides in this battle that no one win.  Having said that, this thread will not be used as a means to violate our community rules._




I agree... this age-old debate has been proven over and over again to be irreconcilable.  On the one hand you have the Mods who create the site, maintain the site, and pay for the site, and then on the other hand you have the vibrant community which makes creating, maintaining, and paying for the site worthwhile.  Both essential, yet neither self sufficient, and when they disagree, well...


See ya later Kaisu, I was a lurker who enjoyed your balanced and insightful thoughts.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Dec 26, 2009)

exodus said:


> Never really noticed any of your posts... But w.e they broke the rules, so they got banned. Plain and simple. If you don't like it, leave, but you don't have to make a big deal about it, honestly - Nobody cares, this forum will continue to thrive because of it's member base who are for supporting the site and do not make it their life.



Guess that depends on what "thrive" means

In my opinion daily thread counts don't equate to quality conversation


----------



## exodus (Dec 26, 2009)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> Guess that depends on what "thrive" means
> 
> In my opinion daily thread counts don't equate to quality conversation



In terms of a website, thrive means constant visitors and constant registrations.  This website will continue simply because of it's name being out there, and its ranking on google.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Dec 26, 2009)

exodus said:


> In terms of a website, thrive means constant visitors and constant registrations.  This website will continue simply because of it's name being out there, and its ranking on google.



New registrations and visitors would portray the definition of a "thriving" website if thats website's goal was advertising hits or the sale of products and services.

Hmm, I don't see any ads on this site.  I thought the goal of this site was expanding EMS knowledge through thoughtful discussion.  New members and visitors don't equate to "thriving" discussion and content.  I am not arguing for or against the rules, but when the important contributing members of a forum leave.  Then the knowledge and TRUE conversation is no longer growing, is stagnant, and no longer "thriving".


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Dec 26, 2009)

Well I don't know what's going on and don't want to know. But I don't think you should leave the site, we come here to get insight from peope dealing with the same issues that we are, when you leave you only hurt the ones that could gain from your insight on issues, I won't say what my personal opinions of the situation is But if you need more reasons to stay PM me.

If you do choose to go then I wish you luck!!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 26, 2009)

I agree with diver. Maybe take a break, don't just run. I really enjoy your posts.

I know that the descision is up to you, but if I were you, I'd stay. I don't agree with everything that goes on here, but I see the logic in most of it. If you let people get away with a little they take a lot.

If you do decide to go, it has been a pleasure being on here with you and I wish you the best and hope to run across you again someday.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 26, 2009)

To all those who are leaving EMTLife: Please don't. I think it's foolish. Vent isn't even banned anymore. You can tell because you can send her a PM again.

I think it's rash and just as childish as slowing down someone's account to leave in a huff. I think when everyone calms down, things will get better and back to normal.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 26, 2009)

Sasha said:


> To all those who are leaving EMTLife: Please don't. I think it's foolish. Vent isn't even banned anymore. You can tell because you can send her a PM again.
> 
> I think it's rash and just as childish as slowing down someone's account to leave in a huff. I think when everyone calms down, things will get better and back to normal.



This situation has happened before, the forum always resumes it's normal function many of you have grown accustomed too.



* when a member is "banned" does that constitute a permanent dismemberment from the forum? Recent events(over the past several months) would suggest that it does not. Are there different levels of "banishment", or has the EMTLIFE management, re evaluated some of it's decisions?


----------



## Sasha (Dec 26, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> This situation has happened before, the forum always resumes it's normal function many of you have grown accustomed too.
> 
> 
> 
> * when a member is "banned" does that constitute a permanent dismemberment from the forum? Recent events(over the past several months) would suggest that it does not. Are there different levels of "banishment", or has the EMTLIFE management, re evaluated some of it's decisions?



Of course it does, but I know some people are saying things to get themselves banned, and I would hate to resume normal function without my favorite posters.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 26, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> This situation has happened before, the forum always resumes it's normal function many of you have grown accustomed too.
> 
> 
> 
> * when a member is "banned" does that constitute a permanent dismemberment from the forum? Recent events(over the past several months) would suggest that it does not. Are there different levels of "banishment", or has the EMTLIFE management, re evaluated some of it's decisions?



There has always been different levels of "banishment" - mostly dealing with how long a member is banned.  We generally don't start off with a ban, but will usually issue a warning first.  If the problem persists, then we move on to short term bans and work our way up the ladder.

There are very, very few things that will permanently ban a member for, and even fewer that will will do so without a warning first.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 26, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> There has always been different levels of "banishment" - mostly dealing with how long a member is banned.  We generally don't start off with a ban, but will usually issue a warning first.  If the problem persists, then we move on to short term bans and work our way up the ladder.
> 
> There are very, very few things that will permanently ban a member for, and even fewer that will will do so without a warning first.



If being "banned" only really equates to being put in "time out" I'm not really sure why we were pitching such a fit over the recent events here


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 26, 2009)

^
Excellent point.......


and since you can once again PM some "long" time banned folks, me thinks that bannings expire or something????? I dunno. Maybe the reform program do not work in this countrys legal system, but it might work for an online forum, who knows?


----------



## reaper (Dec 26, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> This situation has happened before, the forum always resumes it's normal function many of you have grown accustomed too.



No, it has not returned to normal in over a year. Some just have not been here long enough to know how it use to be.


----------



## CAOX3 (Dec 26, 2009)

I think you should stay.


----------



## triemal04 (Dec 26, 2009)

Sasha said:


> To all those who are leaving EMTLife: Please don't. I think it's foolish. *Vent isn't even banned anymore.* You can tell because you can send her a PM again.
> 
> I think it's rash and just as childish as slowing down someone's account to leave in a huff. I think when everyone calms down, things will get better and back to normal.


And yet again the mods have shown that they are unwilling to enforce their own rules.  A person gets banned...people throw a hissy fit...the person get's unbanned.  So sad.  If you are going to make a rule it needs to be enforced impartially and at all times or it becomes meaningless and people start to think it isn't a rule at all and react like this when it (rarely) is followed through.

Of course with that being said I'll probably get permanently banned just so they can prove a point...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 26, 2009)

triemal04 said:


> And yet again the mods have shown that they are unwilling to enforce their own rules.  A person gets banned...people throw a hissy fit...the person get's unbanned.  So sad.  If you are going to make a rule it needs to be enforced impartially and at all times or it becomes meaningless and people start to think it isn't a rule at all and react like this when it (rarely) is followed through.
> 
> Of course with that being said I'll probably get permanently banned just so they can prove a point...



Sometimes people get unbanned because the ban expires.  Sometimes, they get unbanned because we reverse the decision for a variety of reasons (none of which are people throwing a "hissy fit").  We realize that we can make mistakes, so we're not above reversing a ban if that is the case.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 26, 2009)

triemal04 said:


> And yet again the mods have shown that they are unwilling to enforce their own rules.



What rules? The "Free..." posts weren't against any posted rules until yesterday. Of course this didn't stop the back door, double secret ban hammer hits. In fact, I was explicitly told that my signature did not violate any rules.


----------



## triemal04 (Dec 26, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> What rules? The "Free..." posts weren't against any posted rules until yesterday. Of course this didn't stop the back door, double secret ban hammer hits. In fact, I was explicitly told that my signature did not violate any rules.


I wasn't actually referring to that; I've been gone for a couple weeks and apparently missed out on something...oh well.  What I was referring to was then tendency for mods to ignore rules for various posters or reverse a decision as soon as people start whining about it.

I do think it is extremely funny and revealing that, since the last blowup, when someone gets banned there is no indicator other than not being able to send them PM's.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 26, 2009)

triemal04 said:


> I do think it is extremely funny and revealing that, since the last blowup, when someone gets banned there is no indicator other than not being able to send them PM's.



Making that information available in the first place was a mistake on our part, which we corrected.  It does no good for a member's privacy if they are listed as banned when in reality, it is nobody elses business if a member is banned or not.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 26, 2009)

That changed occured when I hit the point limit for discussing a specific avatar choice of someone. It was further confirmed that it wasn't just my title because KevD's (OP for the off topic thread) user title changed from "Banned" to what ever the generic title is. Similarly, for a while I haven't been able to find the option to change the user title.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 26, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> That changed occured when I hit the point limit for discussing a specific avatar choice of someone. It was further confirmed that it wasn't just my title because KevD's (OP for the off topic thread) user title changed from "Banned" to what ever the generic title is. Similarly, for a while I haven't been able to find the option to change the user title.



PM sent.


----------



## triemal04 (Dec 26, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> Making that information available in the first place was a mistake on our part, which we corrected.  It does no good for a member's privacy if they are listed as banned when in reality, it is nobody elses business if a member is banned or not.


Funny, I was going to send this as a PM because this thread was locked...but now it's open again...funny.

I'll say it again:  if you are going to have rules for this site then they need to be enforced impartially and at all times, and when punishment is meted out it doesn't get revoked because people whine.  (and yeah...when people get banned and then almost immediately that get's rescinded when people complain, as has happened twice now...hard to argue that it was done for any other reason)  And attempting to hide the consequences of violating the rules behind someones "privacy"...that's weak.  If you want people to know the type of behavior that isn't allowed then the consequences of that behavior have to be visible, and if you want to have rules then you need to be willing to stand up and admit your actions in enforcing them, not try and hide it.


----------



## foxfire (Dec 26, 2009)

Kaisu said:


> I am one of those posters with the signature line that is now in violation of the new rules.  I am also one of the posters that experienced an inability to log onto the site for a couple of days.  I thought to myself - do I have a virus?  is the site really really busy at Christmas? is it possible that this is in retaliation for my support of a banned individual? - Nah - that's just paranoia.
> 
> I believe I have been a good contributor to this site.  I don't diss people and generally post well thought out, often humorous, and certainly geared towards improving ourselves and our positions.
> 
> ...



I will miss your insight. Wish you would not leave.  I can't make head nor tail about this dust storm. I never really do.:unsure: But anyhow I will miss reading your posts. Hope you have a great 2010 and many more years to come.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 26, 2009)

triemal04 said:


> Funny, I was going to send this as a PM because this thread was locked...but now it's open again...funny.
> 
> I'll say it again:  if you are going to have rules for this site then they need to be enforced impartially and at all times, and when punishment is meted out it doesn't get revoked because people whine.  (and yeah...when people get banned and then almost immediately that get's rescinded when people complain, as has happened twice now...hard to argue that it was done for any other reason)  And attempting to hide the consequences of violating the rules behind someones "privacy"...that's weak.  If you want people to know the type of behavior that isn't allowed then the consequences of that behavior have to be visible, and if you want to have rules then you need to be willing to stand up and admit your actions in enforcing them, not try and hide it.



How has it happened twice? JP was temporarily banned and served his entire ban.


----------



## rhan101277 (Dec 26, 2009)

I don't really understand what the big fuss is.  I guess I don't come here enough or read enough threads.


----------



## foxfire (Dec 27, 2009)

rhan101277 said:


> I don't really understand what the big fuss is.  I guess I don't come here enough or read enough threads.



 Has something to do with some people getting banned for something they did or did not do. Which then left half bulldozed brush piles everywhere.
 And others have stood up for the people banned in some way. That splashed gaseline all over the place. 
And the new rule was the spark that lit the gas puddles which then lit the gas soaked brush piles. 
And there are sides being taken and the fire goes on and on.







Sorry I think in pics. h34r:


----------



## triemal04 (Dec 27, 2009)

Sasha said:


> How has it happened twice? JP was temporarily banned and served his entire ban.


Did he?  Pretty sure he was back after only a day or two and not a couple weeks which was the "rule" at the time.  My bad if that's not the case.


----------



## karaya (Dec 27, 2009)

Kaisu said:


> I am one of those posters with the signature line that is now in violation of the new rules. I am also one of the posters that experienced an inability to log onto the site for a couple of days. I thought to myself - do I have a virus? is the site really really busy at Christmas? is it possible that this is in retaliation for my support of a banned individual? - Nah - that's just paranoia.
> 
> I believe I have been a good contributor to this site. I don't diss people and generally post well thought out, often humorous, and certainly geared towards improving ourselves and our positions.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds to me that you've made a decision in the heat of anger.  In addition, you've drummed up a conspiracy theory against yourself and apparently didn't get any info from a moderator that you were in fact in any sort of trouble (at least you haven't divulged such information).

Perhaps taking some time to "count to ten" and rethinking things might give you some reprieve to your original thoughts and open the door for reconsideration?  That's always worked pretty good for me.


----------



## Hal9000 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Interesting.  I say that a lot, as it is bland and unoffensive.*

I come to this site mostly to read and learn, to see what mistakes others make and how to not make them myself.  The site has changed since I began lurking; it seems as if there was some sort of pre- to postlapsarian event.  I've noticed an attitude of discontent and have also noticed that some of the team members of the site have eroded their own legitimate authority.  I'm not bound to this site in any way, so I don't have vested interest one way or other.  When the members with which I most agree seem to have "troubles" with the site and its functions, I become wary.  I have seen the four horsemen of the fora apocalypse before, and they were as magnificent as one might expect. Once, I was also part of a site which claimed to be a haven for the professionals of an industry, and I witnessed the professionals become discontent with the, shall I say, change in philosophy of the incoming members.  Soon, many of the best members were not banned, but simply permanently deleted with no reasons given.  New "features" were added to the site to make those more rebellious members regret being so.

I suppose that is neither here nor there.  This site is not at that level, but some courses in interpersonal and group dynamics would not be amiss, especially for some of the leadership.  I personally think sites work better when bans are not so "mysterious" and otherwise inspissated; that's just my personal feeling and has nothing to reinforce it.  I also believe that the whole "community council/whateverelseissupposedtomakeitbetter" is somewhat silly and not much of replacement for fair and accurate leadership.

The changes happening are really unfortunate, and I can't say where they'll go.  My main use for this site is as a source of attitude correction and enhancement.  Unlike some, I am not much concerned in the social/networking part of the site, so my views may not be the norm. I haven't been making many posts lately (or ever, for that matter), and hopefully my lack of interest won't grow in the future.  

A good new year to everyone.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 27, 2009)

triemal04 said:


> Did he?  Pretty sure he was back after only a day or two and not a couple weeks which was the "rule" at the time.  My bad if that's not the case.



I wasn't banned over prime directive A. I was banned over comments regarding a now changed avatar.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Dec 27, 2009)

:lol:  For the record, I was never banned...  I have been busy... really busy and whenever I had the chance to log on all I saw were thread after thread about "how do I become an EMT", "what kind of bag do you carry", "how do I get a ca adl", etc... etc... etc... and have been smart enough to keep my sarcastic comments to myself (usually).  When I logged on late last night (in between the 14 hours of work and the SAR call) I was "thrilled" to see again that the whackers and noobs plans to dominate the world were proceeding as planned when the bannishments (and subsequent **it-storm).  Tired as I was, I decided to "assist" the CLs and "ban" myself for "fun".  Turns out that while multiple warnings on an issue will get someone banned...  banning yourself will get you a warning.  Whoda thunk it???

I may have only been on the forums for less than a year, but I have been in and out of Emergency Services for almost 9 years now, and was finding that my views on many things were greatly affected by the more professional attitudes found in many members posts... so much in fact that I actually found myself (once again) enrolling for classes for increased education sake and because I like to learn and have spent too much of the last few years in a "stagniate state" (no, not New Jersey).  Tell me, where are the insightful attitudes and opinions that make people think and review EMS and their place in it?  Stifled much?

Alas, if I was to join the forums today, I would think EMS was full of whining, gun toting, blue light on POV, trauma junkie, Shiny EMT card, jump bags in the trunk, scanner junkies…  

There is a reason why the threads are not longer about interesting, professional, actual medical issues... and in my opinion, that is because a more PC Forum is desired even though EMS exists in a VERY un-PC world... docile and gentle discussions are expected out of those that are VERY type A, a trait that is desired in Emergency Services, but apparently not in discussions amongst its workers.

Now, do not get me wrong, there are quite a few here that I would love to see shut up and/or banned because I personally believe them to be poor examples of professionals, educators, or even human beings... but things are getting out of hand.  I would never assume to tell the mods how to do their unpaid job (it is hard enough to keep a bunch of opinionated medics and EMTs happy without this redneck purposely causing issues)... but when someone losses the ability to ban themselves from the forums as a joke that in no way hurts anyone or cause issues... come on... seriously?    I'd would like to say that I am saddened that my schedule prevents me from playing in this sandbox with any regularity... but I cannot… I am finding old episodes of Rescue 911 more insightful and interesting than 99% of the threads over the last several months…

See ya around Kaisu and anyone else that makes the decision to leave.  I may not personally like some of the posters, but for the most part you all are better EMSers than those that will take your place…


----------



## CAOX3 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey you forgot threads about watches and license plates.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Dec 27, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> It is unfortunate but MO, made many a comment concerning his desire to be banned. Sometimes, being the humans we are, we set the stage ourselves. I already miss Mo. I will miss Mo's contributions and his helpful and unique insight into his specialty. In fact, I'm a wee irritated he went and got himself banned....knowing full well what he was doing and what it would lead to.



I am really confused, Mommy...  What the heck are you talking about?  :unsure:  I have never wanted to be banned although I may have suggested in jest that they only way to get a life is to step away from the computer and being forced away from EMTLIFe might be a means to assist in this endeavor... a thought that should be considered by all (not the banning part... the getting a life outside EMTLIFE part).  For the record (as I do not care who knows) I have three warnings against me in 8 months... everyone of which was IMHO RETARDED and did not result in any "points".  Once for standing up for a perosn that was being berated in chat.  Once for posting an entire article and not just a portion.  And once for banning myself.  OMG... lock me up and throw away the key...  I have never said anything that was meant to hurt someone, nor have I said anything I did not mean 100%, and I sure as heck have never purposely violated any posted rules...  If I wanted to get myself banned, trust me, I sure was doing a REALLY BAD job of it...    Yes, I know exactely what I am doing:  having fun... and I know where it will lead:  being the least of MMiz's problems...

Banned I am not...  yet...  self banned I am not... anymore... saddened that I have other things to do than "whacker hunt" and "vent dodge" I am REALLY NOT...  but I am around and am willing to post if the subjects become more interesting and useful...


----------



## DV_EMT (Dec 27, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> :lol:
> Alas, if I was to join the forums today, I would think EMS was full of whining, gun toting, blue light on POV, trauma junkie, Shiny EMT card, jump bags in the trunk, scanner junkies…




whats wrong with that??? 

jk its all good... i know where your coming from


----------



## reaper (Dec 27, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> :lol:  For the record, I was never banned...  I have been busy... really busy and whenever I had the chance to log on all I saw were thread after thread about "how do I become an EMT", "what kind of bag do you carry", "how do I get a ca adl", etc... etc... etc... and have been smart enough to keep my sarcastic comments to myself (usually).  When I logged on late last night (in between the 14 hours of work and the SAR call) I was "thrilled" to see again that the whackers and noobs plans to dominate the world were proceeding as planned when the bannishments (and subsequent **it-storm).  Tired as I was, I decided to "assist" the CLs and "ban" myself for "fun".  Turns out that while multiple warnings on an issue will get someone banned...  banning yourself will get you a warning.  Whoda thunk it???
> 
> I may have only been on the forums for less than a year, but I have been in and out of Emergency Services for almost 9 years now, and was finding that my views on many things were greatly affected by the more professional attitudes found in many members posts... so much in fact that I actually found myself (once again) enrolling for classes for increased education sake and because I like to learn and have spent too much of the last few years in a "stagniate state" (no, not New Jersey).  Tell me, where are the insightful attitudes and opinions that make people think and review EMS and their place in it?  Stifled much?
> 
> ...



For someone that has been on for less then a year to have seen this happen, tells us where it is heading!


----------



## rescue99 (Dec 27, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> I am really confused, Mommy...  What the heck are you talking about?  :unsure:  I have never wanted to be banned although I may have suggested in jest that they only way to get a life is to step away from the computer and being forced away from EMTLIFe might be a means to assist in this endeavor... a thought that should be considered by all (not the banning part... the getting a life outside EMTLIFE part).  For the record (as I do not care who knows) I have three warnings against me in 8 months... everyone of which was IMHO RETARDED and did not result in any "points".  Once for standing up for a perosn that was being berated in chat.  Once for posting an entire article and not just a portion.  And once for banning myself.  OMG... lock me up and throw away the key...  I have never said anything that was meant to hurt someone, nor have I said anything I did not mean 100%, and I sure as heck have never purposely violated any posted rules...  If I wanted to get myself banned, trust me, I sure was doing a REALLY BAD job of it...    Yes, I know exactely what I am doing:  having fun... and I know where it will lead:  being the least of MMiz's problems...
> 
> Banned I am not...  yet...  self banned I am not... anymore... saddened that I have other things to do than "whacker hunt" and "vent dodge" I am REALLY NOT...  but I am around and am willing to post if the subjects become more interesting and useful...



Then I am both blind and deef my good friend. Glad to see your doing "a bad job of it" and back among the living again! I'd sure rather be mistaken than lose you here.  

PS: Too many threads are all serious and full of demands, by what seems to be a few burned out souls. No progressive forum is only about who knows how much more than the next person IMO. Forums are also a form of stress relief for many people and if I don't want to read a thread...I don't bother. Bet I haven't read half. I am definitely more into useful, even light hearted, not angry posts. 

It is unappealing to come in and find some joker attacking for no good cause and with too much frequency. The biggest reason EMS still pays so low and will likely never see the light of day on the subject is not because of education. It is pure lack of brotherhood and solidarity. Education is a part of the evolution of the field anyway. What isn't part of evolution yet, not working itself out either; is too many folks are ready and waiting to pounce on each other at any given time whether it's in the class room, in the field or on forums. A-types are in other fields too. It isn't an excuse. Solidarity among EMS workers just isn't there. We'll never be a brotherhood  (sisterhood) so long as we refuse to find our way, be mentors, stick together and work together without trying to rip each other apart all of the time. I appreciated most of your posts because you show a good mix of light and serious. So, with that...I thank you for correcting my mistake.


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 27, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> Then I am both blind and deef my good friend. Glad to see your doing "a bad job of it" and back among the living again! I'd sure rather be mistaken than lose you here.
> 
> PS: Too many threads are all serious and full of demands, by what seems to be a few burned out souls. No progressive forum is only about who knows how much more than the next person IMO. Forums are also a form of stress relief for many people and if I don't want to read a thread...I don't bother. Bet I haven't read half. I am definitely more into useful, even light hearted, not angry posts.
> 
> It is unappealing to come in and find some joker attacking for no good cause and with too much frequency. The biggest reason EMS still pays so low and will likely never see the light of day on the subject is not because of education. It is pure lack of brotherhood and solidarity. Education is a part of the evolution of the field anyway. What isn't part of evolution yet, not working itself out either; is too many folks are ready and waiting to pounce on each other at any given time whether it's in the class room, in the field or on forums. A-types are in other fields too. It isn't an excuse. Solidarity among EMS workers just isn't there. We'll never be a brotherhood  (sisterhood) so long as we refuse to find our way, be mentors, stick together and work together without trying to rip each other apart all of the time. I appreciated most of your posts because you show a good mix of light and serious. So, with that...I thank you for correcting my mistake.



My brother is a dumbass, my sister is a drama queen/whiner, my mother is crazy, my dad is a quiet loner type, I am a sarcastic jokester, my uncle is a drunkard, my cousin is a druggie...yep seems like all the family types are in EMS as well...and I will treat you all "my brothers and sisters", the same as I treat my real family.

I will pounce and rip but with good intentions. It is called tough love.  

I really, really hate the analogy of this being a familial business. You are neither my brother nor my sister, there is no need for these romantic notions simply because we both like to help people (hope that is your reason) and we chose a similar career path.

The only profession that constantly blows the family trumpet is the fire service. Amazing how every other profession can survive and improve without pulling the family card.

Hows that for proving your point?


----------



## rescuepoppy (Dec 27, 2009)

Kaisu said:


> I am one of those posters with the signature line that is now in violation of the new rules.  I am also one of the posters that experienced an inability to log onto the site for a couple of days.  I thought to myself - do I have a virus?  is the site really really busy at Christmas? is it possible that this is in retaliation for my support of a banned individual? - Nah - that's just paranoia.
> 
> I believe I have been a good contributor to this site.  I don't diss people and generally post well thought out, often humorous, and certainly geared towards improving ourselves and our positions.
> 
> ...


  Kaisu I hope you decide to just take a break and then decide whether or not to  leave this forum. I have not always agreed with your opinions, but then again we are not supposed to agree with each other all the time. I have learned from your posts, and have been forced to rethink my own ideas by your posts that is in my opinion the way we learn. Again I hope you decide to return in the future. I am looking forward to reading more from you.


----------



## piranah (Dec 27, 2009)

well...I have been here for awhile..I have seen some amazing experience come and (sadly)go....I wish you all would stay because I have learned a great deal from his forum and it gave me the thought to better myself. goodbye everyone who chooses to go...we will miss the insight. by the way..I've been ripped on a few times for stupid things I've said/done...thats just EMS..welcome..


----------



## Cory (Dec 27, 2009)

Kaisu:
I never knew you at all. However, and some will disagree with this, I can relate to your situation. It seems as if some places do silence their members, and I completely understand that is not the intention, but that is often the result when forum staff try to keep such a firm, not flexible stand about everything (I'm talking about many forums here, no need to jump to conclusions) Unfortunately, some people just tend to have issues with forum staff members on some forums (I admit that) and the user never wins, ever. So keep being who you are. If you want to diss a freind that has been banned to keep you in good standing with an admin, then whatever. I would never do that, and I don't think you would either Kaisu, and (for what its worth) just know that I and many others respect that.

One thing that I can say about this forum staff is that they are more inclined to give second chances than others.

Kaisu, good luck with whatever decision you make.


----------



## MMiz (Dec 27, 2009)

I think this thread has run its course.  Thread closed.


----------

